# Turbo Junky Apparel



## kdf8454 (Dec 3, 2010)

Spread the word and get free stickers, at least that's what they say. Looks like a small clothing company starting up... sick shirts and hoodies for REALLY affordable prices. Check them out I just ordered a bunch of stuff myself.:thumbup:

http://www.turbojunky.com/products


----------



## yes4 (Sep 12, 2010)

turbo junky is a scam i ordered 5 t shirts from them and recieved nothing! i called the number they had listed on their site and never spoke to anyone. left messages never got a responce. e mailed them and never recieved an e mail back. i even posted on their facebook page that i had not recieved anything and they took payment out of my account imediatly but never sent me my shirts so what did they do to resolve the issue? they removed my post from their page and disabled my account from posting on their wall.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I don't even think this is allowed here. :screwy:


----------



## tonygli06 (Sep 4, 2009)

*turbo junky*

:thumbdown:I orderd 2 shirts they took the $ out that day but its been almost a month and still no package. I Emailed them 3 times and posted on there facebook page same thing they took off my comments and disabled me from commenting on there page never again will i order from them


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Been 3 weeks since I ordered and I have nothing so far.

No response from email and after posting on the FB page they removed me.


http://www.la.bbb.org/business-revi...es-Store/Turbojunkycom-in-Corona-CA-100110860


:thumbdown:


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Finally got my stuff last week, looks like he is just super slow.


----------

